# Do you see other babywearers IRL??



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I swear I must be a freak of nature :LOL with my slings/pouches & wraps. I see bjorns everywhere!!!! The only other slingers I see are from my local AP mama group.

I did get stopped by a mom at the supermarket this morning. She commented on my MnM pouch and mentioned that she had a Maya - WOW, I would have passed out if I saw her wearing it. I swear - I never see anyone here in the 'burbs "slinging it".

So how often do you see "babywearers"?


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

NEVER!!! I think it is so odd because I get so many compliments and people telling me how content dd looks. Sometimes I feel a bit like a star due to all the stares and comments (always positive)








So if they are so impressed, why don't they start using them?


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Rarely....around Christmas time I saw a mom leaving the mall as we were arriving and she was slinging her babe







and once while grocery shopping I saw a mom slinging her newborn. Both times made me







.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

NEVER! I guess other people here dont either since people stare at me like i'm a freak!

Oh wait, I did see a lady with an OTSBH in Costco once....







:


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

The only time I see mamas with slings are from far away... hey, look honey, says DH, she has her babe in a sling! we get closer.... and the woman waves, because she already knows me from my homeschool group or LLL :LOL







:

I think I have seen one woman in 4 years of babywearing (whom I did not already know previously) slinging a baby.

edited for clarity


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Every now and then. When I was at the science center (children's museum) in Phoenix last week, I had one mom ask me where I got my Kozy, she'd used a Maya with her littles before... and I spotted someone else w/ a non-adjustable Maya pouch...

And concluded that I'm a total nerd. When I was a kid, it was Star Trek, now it's baby carriers. Oy.


----------



## mommajubilee (Jan 9, 2004)

yep, quite a lot in our area. we're in a pretty crunchy place, though!


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

I see people--men and women--using slings pretty regularly in my neighborhood but I live in a liberal enclave where APish parenting (co-sleeping, extended bfing, gentle discipline) is the norm to such a degree that the parents that do otherwise definitely stand out.


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

Apart from at LLL meetings and an AP mamas group I have never seen anyone wearing their DC in a sling. I do see lots of bjorns though.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I have only seen someone else using a sling twice, but I have seen bjorns around alot more.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I usually see people with snugli's or bjorns...never slings. Although a BRU worker stopped me and said that she had a maya wrap too but I was the first person she's seen use one besides herself...


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

Are you kidding me? I don't even see snuglis or bjorns! When I had ds in the bjorn when he was a newborn I had all kinds of ppl ask what it was or where I got it







Then when I have him in a mei tai or other type sling - omg I am a freak of nature.... and get all kinds of comments and most not positive. Oh well. Someone has to be the odd ball right? :LOL


----------



## MomOfHeathens (Apr 24, 2003)

I have yet to see another person with their child in a sling around here. I honestly get at least one person everytime I go out wearing DS asking me "Did you make that?" or "What a great idea!". I've even told them where to get one but who knows if they ever did.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Not much around here either.
I was in Costco checking out and the clerk yelled to another clerk, "Hey! Its a baby in a bag! Have you ever seen a baby in a bag before?"







:


----------



## StephanieK (Aug 28, 2003)

Baby Bjorns are everywhere in Marin County. I haven't seen a slinging mama since I had Eli, but I saw them before, now and then. That's how I knew I wanted one.

Some women have told me they used one when thier kids were little, and people have also asked where to buy.


----------



## anotherKatrina (Dec 24, 2002)

Only in 2 places here, but consistently. Trader Joe's in central Phx (only this location) and at church around the corner from TJ's.

I guess this is a somewhat crunchy couple of square miles!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I do. Maybe one in 10 times I go out. Mostly slings.


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

Besides seeing slings in my AP groups, I have seen Snugglis, and bjorns at the mall and in parks.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I see them far less than I would like to be seeing them. And everytime I do I go up to the mom and tell them how great it is that they're slinging in this age of strollers, particularly if it's a very young babe where the carseat/stroller combo reigns. I've also seen a couple of dads slinging on occasion.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Usually, I know the person wearing the sling . . .but I did see a KKFP while out on a stranger . . .I was really excited!


----------



## manitoba_mommy (Jun 20, 2003)

I never even see snugglis! We are almost local attractions, not only do we try and walk as many places as possible, and you frequently see DH and I holding hands and going from strolls, but I am always wearing the weird contraption (a trekker) with the baby in it. I get more odd looks and comments. It has goitten to the point where people refer to us as "you know, the couple that walks everywhere and has the baby strapped to her front?"

Wish I did see it more often! Ah well, at least CDing is common in my town.

MM


----------



## a&j (Dec 3, 2003)

All the time. Everything from slings to backpacks to bjorns. Used by both moms and dads. And I know many people who cloth diaper. Seattle would be considered a crunchy place.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

All the time here, too.... again, a NW crunchy enclave. As someone else said, to see a babe in a stroller is the exception, rather than the rule.

Also, just wanted to point out that a mama wearing her babe in a bjorn or a snugli is *still* baby wearing!!! Sometimes I get the feeling that unless it's a wrap or sling, it's not baby wearing-- not true!

-IM


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

I've seen quite a few slingers in my town. I wouldn't say 1 out of 10 times I go out, but occaisionally I do see them. There is one place in town that sells slings. There is a small *crunchy* community...but in a town of over 50,000 people there isn't one midwife


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

I see people in slings fairly often where I live. Usually at the Market or Whole Foods etc. One time in Oregon I chased down a woman wearing a batik sling because I thought it was a Taylor Made Treasure. Turned out her sister made it and it was gorgeous. her baby was 3 weeks old and in some sort of strange FF postion I had never seen. I would have thought a baby that age too young to FF but she looked happy as a clam.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

NOPE! The only time I see slings are at AP meetings. everytime I see a bjorn or bucket baby I want to run over and give them my sling... of course I would never be able to keep myself stocked in slings if I did that! LOL. Instead I take donations and donate pouches to our local WIC program and leave babywearing info with them Soon I hope to start a babywearing class for our area.


----------

